# silicone question



## Coral Cove (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all,
I purchased an all glass aquarium from a local pet store that used to be there display tank. Its a 325 gallon cube tank that was leaking..... I took it all apart and cleaned off all the silicone. Now comes the fun part of putting it all together again, but I have no idea what type of silicone is reef safe and will have the strength to hold it all together. The little tubes that you get at the fish store would be cost prohibited because it is so expensive for a little tube and i would need a thousand of them.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Aquarium silicone in large caulk gun style tubes is available, just gotta get your hands on it. 
Example:
10.3oz All-Glass Aquarium 100% BLACK Silicone - eBay (item 290276272625 end time Jun-16-09 08:12:06 PDT)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also use the GE Silicone 1. Just make sure its for windows and such and not for tubs and sinks, etc.


----------



## Coral Cove (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help, I'll let you know how it all turns out . 
Sean


----------



## Coral Cove (Jun 11, 2009)

should i build some sort of jig to hold the sides together when the silicone cures? I was looking into using pipe clamps too. I just want to make sure I don't have a tsunami of water in my house because i didn't properly set the silicone. I know for sure my wife would then make me get rid of all my tanks if that happened : (......


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know at home depot they have these big clamps that can be used by furniture makers and such that will work on the ends of the tank. I don't remember the cost I think 5 or 10 dollars each and they are in the hardware dept. I have used these to hold the ends together.


----------

